# your favorite .22 ....rifle AND pistol



## peabody (Sep 9, 2012)

ive a thing for .22s.... like alot of folks i grew up with a 22.
my first one was a remington bolt action..tube fed ...shot many many squirells rabbits..quail..and everything inbetween.
coons ...rats...you name it.. 
then in 1976 with my hay hauling money....i bought two brand new rugers.
a 10~22 and a super single six with the 9.5 inch barrel.. and the extra magnum cylinder...
shot that pistol so much i wore the firing pin out...sent it to ruger..they overhauled it..sent it back for free.
those two ..I'll never part with.. still have them..still shoot them..great guns.

a few years later ...i picked up a ruger automatic ,22... the standard 4 inch barrel model.
i remember trying to take it apart... had a terrible ...terrible time trying to get her back together...
ive never in over ? 30 years tried that again.
now i just use brake cleaner...rem oil...and high pressure air...presto !! ,shoot another 1500 rounds..lol

thats just a small sample of the twenty twos ..i own ..but these. i really enjoy...ive had them a long time.
peabody


----------



## bulldog (Sep 9, 2012)

First one was my dads ruger 10/22 and it was awesome. That was the gun for me that made my dad a great shot. I saw him spin the top off of a one gallon milk jug with that first ruger. When you are a very young man, 6 ish, and your superman calls the shot then spins the cap off a milk jug like a frisbee at 10 yards, you learn respect real quick. I loved that gun and still do. 

Now I'm a grown man and I bought a smith and Wesson AR15-22. I originally bought it as something my wife could shoot that looked like one of my ar's and we could shoot together. Then I just took it for myself because I love it. I have bought a slide fire stock for it but have yet to put it all together. I put a 3.5 lb trigger spring in it. All in all I love the gun and plan to buy more 22s. I'm a sucker for 22s and always will be. 

My grandfather passed away recently and left a nice 22 pistol for my brother and it is great. I'll post pics of all I can ASAP.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a real hard thing for me to decide what is my favorite .22 since I have two that come to mind sitting in my cabinet. So I will break it down as to why I like both of them as much as I do!

My first .22 is a Springfield Stevens bolt action Model 15 (that's right model 15 NOT 15-A) 

It was made in 1936/1937 and is a single shot bolt action with the spring loaded firing pin on the rear of the bolt! The reason I like this one so much is that not only does it look like it came out of the box yesterday but it is also Extremely accurate and reliable! I have never replaced any parts on the gun and I have never had it misfire or had any extractor problems!

The second .22 I love is my ruger 10/22 semi auto stainless! Currently it has a synthetic stock but I just purchased a factory wood stock from eBay for $46 and it came with a blued barrel and band as extras! I will be hunting for a blued reciever so then I will have a stainless with wood stock and an all black with synthetic!

I currently have three mags for the 10/22. The factory 10, and two butler creek steel lips banna clips! One in 25Rd single stack and one in 50Rd double stacked!

Both guns are reliable, but hands down the Springfield/Stevens is wayyy more accurate. But that could be since I have been shooting it since I was 9 and I have only had the 10/22 for 4 years.


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 9, 2012)

Rifle would be a tie between 2 Marlins. My Model 60 is more accurate than me, and is semi-auto tube fed, so no magazines to lose. I also love my Marlin Papoose my brother got me for my last birthday. It's a semi-auto take down with custom case, that makes it easy to take anywhere.

I had a Ruger 10/22, but it didn't do anything more than my Marlin's and cost more than double what I have in my Model 60. They're great if you want to accessorize, as the aftermarket support is wonderful. But I prefer KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) guns, even my AR's are dead basic rifles set up for their intended purposes.

Pistol is my Smith & Wesson Model 17-4. K frame (medium) size revolver with 6 inch barrel, 6 shot capacity, and adjustable sights. It barely moves when fired, and is a great gun to introduce new shooters to the sport. Also easy to carry for small game hunting.


----------



## peabody (Sep 9, 2012)

Josh in FLA said:


> Rifle would be a tie between 2 Marlins. My Model 60 is more accurate than me, and is semi-auto tube fed, so no magazines to lose. I also love my Marlin Papoose my brother got me for my last birthday. It's a semi-auto take down with custom case, that makes it easy to take anywhere.
> 
> I had a Ruger 10/22, but it didn't do anything more than my Marlin's and cost more than double what I have in my Model 60. They're great if you want to accessorize, as the aftermarket support is wonderful. But I prefer KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) guns, even my AR's are dead basic rifles set up for their intended purposes.
> 
> Pistol is my Smith & Wesson Model 17-4. K frame (medium) size revolver with 6 inch barrel, 6 shot capacity, and adjustable sights. It barely moves when fired, and is a great gun to introduce new shooters to the sport. Also easy to carry for small game hunting.




wow
wethink alike.. i too have a smith K~17 but mne has the 8 inch barrel.
its a mini rifle..awsome accurate.
and yes.....the pawn shop specials...marlin 60s super cheap..bought them for next to nothing.
took home cleaned .new recoil springs and rubber buffer..shoot like new.
i have three of them.
my .22 high power is a franken mutt..AR15..
i built this A2 last weekend ..outta my parts box...


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 9, 2012)

peabody said:


> wow
> wethink alike.. i too have a smith K~17 but mne has the 8 inch barrel.
> its a mini rifle..awsome accurate.
> and yes.....the pawn shop specials...marlin 60s super cheap..bought them for next to nothing.
> ...



That AR looks nice for a parts box build. Are you using a 5.56/.223 barrel or true .22 barrel? I've been thinking about getting a drop-in .22 kit, but all mine are BCM 1 in 7 barrels so they wouldn't be the best for lightweight bullets.


----------



## peabody (Sep 10, 2012)

Josh in FLA said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...



its a bushmaster 1/7 govt profile barrel..my A4 has the FNMI 1/7
my retro 603 has a greenmountian 1/12 twist pencil barrel.

so does the slickside.... the greenmountian barrels are fairly cheap.and good shooters.
be great for a .22 long rifle.

btw: the franken ar15 A2 is rock river lower with RR two stage trigger.
upper is a generic A2 from a swap meet.
handguards and stock and pistol grip are from model 1 sales ...if i remembers right.
i do like the green...ohhh the handguards are from midwayusa MOE rifle length.
BCG is from sarco ..M16 old style ... charge handel from gun show.
...i think it turned out pretty good.
i like the green....
peabody


----------



## peabody (Sep 10, 2012)

did i say i like the green ?
ha.

ok.....another good 22 i have is a little rossi pump 16" barrel..
looks exactly like an old winchester 62 gallery gun....
mine has only the hammer for a safety....
silly thing is a good accurate shooter...and the most beautiful wood I've ever seen.


----------



## wihil (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had a couple 22LR's in and out of the safe over the years, but now I'm down to two rifles and one pistol -

Favorite rifle - CZ452 American all decked out for long range bench rest. Love shooting that gun at 200yrds+, but I've been slacking on bench time for the last few months so I'd be lucky to get 200yrd groups back with the consistancy I had. Too heavy to take hunting though, and that bums me out.

I've got a 22LR upper for the AR also, used mostly for cheap training and having fun with. 

Favorite pistol - SW Mdl 17 (WHY WHY WHY DID I SELL THIS???!) Times were hard, but they weren't that hard. Should have kept it. Now I've got a Taurus which isn't even in the same league. Oh well.

Now for the other side -

Most hated rifle - a 70's Remington 752 gallery gun autoloader. You tell me what moron thought it was a good idea to put a reciprocating charging handle on the WRONG side of the gun at the balance point? That thing never shot groups - it shot patterns. The only thing it did right was feed and go bang. I hated that gun. Still do.


Most hated pistol - some High standard auto loader that worked when it wanted to - regardless of whether or not it felt it was "maintained". More temperemental than _(insert ex-wife joke here). _ Another gun I was glad to be rid of.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess I can play here also, I have 2 favorites when it comes to .22 rifles, both Marlins. One is a 99M1 (Mod 60 action) and the other is a 25N bolt action. Both are one hole rifles at 50 yds and see woods time as often as possible. When it comes to handguns I have several favorites, my S&W mod 18 see's the most use and then it's a mod 34 w/2" bbl and if I'm feeling sporty when I go squirrel hunting I take the Buckmark Varmint w/10" barrel and a 2X scope.


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine is my browning bl-22 lever action rifle. It fires 22 short, long and long rifle interchangably (sp)?.

It is a smooth and accurate shooter, and my son loves to shoot it too.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 12, 2012)

.22 Henry lever action.


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 13, 2012)

Winchester Model 1890 .22 short and a Model 90-22 in .22 Long Rifle. Both have octagon barrels and are tube fed pumps. Tack drivers. =D> Another favorite is my Marlin Model 883 in .22 MAG.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 13, 2012)

have a Ruger Mark II bull barrel, nice gun, but it's a pain to break down, I did that one time myself, don't think I'll try it again, but haven't shot it in several years. I know, bad boy, but don't have access to a good place to shoot anymore. Also have a couple Anschutz 22LR rifles that can shoot really nice groups as well, sweet little guns, but same story, have shot them in a several years as well.


----------



## Talons (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine is a Marlin rifle (can't think of the model off the top of my head, but it has the 13 round tube load) and a Smith and Wesson 22A for the pistol... Well broke in, of course! 

Talons


----------



## Brandon (Sep 14, 2012)

Ruger 10/22 all day. Here is mine.


----------



## Jdholmes (Sep 14, 2012)

Gotta love the Rugers for a rifle. Had one in Canada but haven't picked another up in the States yet. I do have an old Remington from .1934 I picked up at an auction. Thing is accurate, but the stock is pretty rough. I will redo it one of these days.

This is my recent favorite .22 handgun. GSG-1911


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is my 10/22 with a $46 wood stock I just got in the mail that came with a blued barrel and band! All I need a blued receiver and I'll have two nice little .22's!!!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 24, 2012)

Favorite was a kmart special marlin model 60. It is super accurate and only has a feeding issue if you never clean it. I can pick cans off rapid fire all day long. My family hates shooting cans cause I'll sometimes be a jerk and knock all them down with one shot string (holds 13). I have easily cut limbs off trees with it, shot strings holding targets, shot the nails off holding the target on, etc... Now that my daughter can shoot it as accurately as I can, I fear I will lose it to her someday - there are worse things


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 29, 2012)

This was given to me last weekend by my Grandfather, he purchased it new for $13.00. It is a Remington 511P (peep sight), the code on the barrel says it was manufactured in July 1946.







In another 40 years it will belong to her.






The only .22 pistol I have is a S&W 22A.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my 1937 Stevens model-15 .22LR single shot


----------



## wilded (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like the quality and accuracy of the CZ rimfire rifles. you might enjoy the following review.
https://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2008/12/old-time-classic-rimfire-rifles.html


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 30, 2012)

Marlin, Lever Action, Scoped, Model 39 AS, A Real Tack Driver. It Will Shoot A Mixed Tube Of Shorts, CB's, Long & Long Rifle Ammo Out Plinking With No Hickups At All.
I Love It, 8) Squirrels Fear It :shock: .


----------



## Xpress_442 (Oct 2, 2012)

Right here's where it's at fellas. Old rusty Browning 22 found under the back seat of my truck. This guns older than me and missing the rear sight but shoots like a dream. Easily the truest shot I've ever experienced in a 22.


----------



## freetofish (Oct 2, 2012)

with all the 22's I have had the privilege to own, my favorite was one of my first pistols.. It was a H & R 999. That's a 9 shot revolver, double action...A blacksmith in my small little Kansas home town begged me to let him make a 10" barrel for it and I finally did... It was wonderful. only slightly heavy but shot like a rifle...I finally just wore the thing out. I also love my old Western Field 22 LR. its almost as old as I am but still very accurate . At 72 I still see well enough to get a squirrel out of the top of a Sycamore tree. 
peace.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

Have two favorites. Marlin Model 60 (my first firearm) and the Ruger 10/22 which I have one tricked out on a Archangel AR style stock. As for a .22 pistol, I love the Heritage single action revolver with the interchangeable cylinder for .22 LR and .22 Mag.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 9, 2012)

countryboy210 said:


> Marlin, Lever Action, Scoped, Model 39 AS, A Real Tack Driver. It Will Shoot A Mixed Tube Of Shorts, CB's, Long & Long Rifle Ammo Out Plinking With No Hickups At All.
> I Love It, 8) Squirrels Fear It :shock: .




Well, I was gonna say the same exact thing, but damn if somebody didn't already beat me to it! #-o 

I concur 100%!! I have a Model 39A golden takedown model, outstanding little rifle. It will digest EVERYTHING, even shotshells. I shoot mine with iron sights, though. I do have an 880SQ with a scope, it's also a very accurate rifle, at 50 yards, shooting 22 CB's, I can break 3/8" wooden dowels stuck in the ground.

My other Marlin lever actions include an 1894 cowboy model in 357 mag, with octagonal barrel...and a Marlin 1894 guide gun in 44 Magnum, with the 16 inch ported barrel. 

ALL rifles made by Marlin are excellent rifles!


----------



## MrSimon (Oct 10, 2012)

Henry lever action golden boy with the octagonal barrel. So smooth and an absolute blast to shoot. CCI sub-sonics aren't any louder than a BB gun.

Ruger Mark III with a red dot scope. Also a super fun gun.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Oct 15, 2012)

Another vote for the S & W K-22 Masterpiece, Model 17 (6 inch barrel). My dad taught me to shoot pistols with this gun and I still have it. About time to gift it to another shooter-to-be.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 16, 2012)

My favorite has to be the Winchester mod 61 pump 22 S, L, & LR that my dad gave me several years back. He bought it new and shot it so much that I had to have a few parts replaced because of wear. I had the gunsmith reblue it while he had it and I retouched the wood. I prefer it over my Ruger 10/22 or my Marlin 25N bolt action when it comes to accuracy. 







As for pistols, I traded my Ruger single six with dual cylinders a while back and currently have these two.

A Walther P22. Lots of fun to shoot even if it's not very accurate with it's stubby little barrel. 






And a Browning Buck Mark Camper in green with bull barrel and laminated grips.






The Browning was a gift from a friend. He bought it several years ago and it has never been fired. I really want to take it out and see how it shoots but have been unable to bring myself to fire it so far. I keep hearing this little :twisted: voice in my ear saying "shoot me".


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the pattern of the wood stock on that bolt action! Very nice looking.

Also, the Walther P22, great little gun, isn't it? I have one in my collection, too, along with its big brother, the Walther P99.


----------



## OhSoEasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Look at the beretta neos. It's a pistol and it can convert to a rifle. I've got the pistol and love it.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 23, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Also, the Walther P22, great little gun, isn't it? I have one in my collection, too, along with its big brother, the Walther P99.



Yea, the P22 is nice although my hands are a little large for the gun. I also like the fact that there are a lot of mods showing up for the P22. And it comes with the barrel already threaded for adding a suppressor. :mrgreen: I have noticed that it can be particular about what ammo it wants or else you put up with a lot of jams/hangs. I polished the feed ramp and slide, and reworked the hammer face on mine to help eliminate some of the jamming.



OhSoEasy said:


> Look at the beretta neos. It's a pistol and it can convert to a rifle. I've got the pistol and love it.



I just finished mounting and sighting a scope on a U22 Neos for the same friend that gave me the Buck Mark pistol. Very nice gun.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 23, 2012)

JMichael said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the Walther P22, great little gun, isn't it? I have one in my collection, too, along with its big brother, the Walther P99.
> ...




Mine has the threaded barrel, as well as the barrel extension and the fake compensator/counterweight, which I find unnecessary and bulky. It's just unfortunate that in order to own something like a suppressor or a full-auto weapon, requires surrendering 4th amendment rights, which is why I don't own any such devices or weapons, nor will I ever own them, as long as the 1934 NFA laws exist.

That said, Walther makes excellent guns, with innovative designs. For example, going way back to the Walther P-38, if you look closely at it, the design is very similar to that of the Beretta M-9, which came about many years after the P-38.


----------

